# Where have all the primers gone?



## HARRY2 (Jul 26, 2004)

Settle down folks, Nobama is not going to show up at your door tommorow asking for your guns and ammo.

This panic and buying frenzy can stop anytime now. They will not try anything before mid-term elections. That beast Pelosi has already stated she has no interest in another ban. We all know that she does but they have to worry about votes right now.

I am trying to figure out why a month ago everything was in stock and now i cant even get a 100 count box of small rifle primers? What the hell happened? Did i miss some reloading ban or something?


----------



## oldfireguy (Jun 23, 2005)

Strictly rumor:
Buddy of mine stopped at a Cabelas yesterday. They had only shotgun primers. One clerk told him (again rumor only) they had no idea when they would get primers. A lot of reloading components, and reloaded ammo, is made overseas. Hillary's visit to these nations, and discussions on trade, is resulting in their agreeing to stop the shipment of ammo components to the US.

Time will tell if this RUMOR is true.


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

HARRY SACZ said:


> Settle down folks, Nobama is not going to show up at your door tommorow asking for your guns and ammo.
> 
> This panic and buying frenzy can stop anytime now. They will not try anything before mid-term elections. That beast Pelosi has already stated she has no interest in another ban. We all know that she does but they have to worry about votes right now.
> 
> I am trying to figure out why a month ago everything was in stock and now i cant even get a 100 count box of small rifle primers? What the hell happened? Did i miss some reloading ban or something?


You actually believe anything a politician says, let alone San Fran Nan?...

It's not hard to figure out. I don't believe the Dear Leader and his buddies are going to try a gun grab, but I have no doubt whatsoever that they will do everything they can to make owning, buying, and using firearms as difficult as possible. You better believe that will include a massive federal tax increase on all ammo & components. I and many others suspect this will happen BEFORE the mid terms, as if congress swings back to the GOP they will not be able to pull it off...

The recent series of nutballs going on shooting sprees (saw there was another one yesterday) will strengthen their justification.

What you missed is the boat. Better buy components when you can find them...


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> Settle down folks, Nobama is not going to show up at your door tommorow asking for your guns and ammo.


If you want to keep thinking that way I have no sympathy for you. Everyone who thinks like you will be throwing stones at deer next year. Those of us who think otherwise are set for years to come. If you have ever read the political or the rifle thread I mentioned this about a year ago, six months ago, just before the election, and shortly after the election. But hey, believe what you want and live with the consequences.

I mentioned a few other things you better do too, if you want to be shooting anything five years from now. I like my 300 magnum, but shells for even the 223 I think will be over $100/box in the future. If you want to continue hunting you need one of the old larger calibers and casting equipment. I can't afford to even reload if bullets hit a dollar to two dollars each.

You can laugh at that today if you wish, but I will laugh at you tomorrow.


----------



## HARRY2 (Jul 26, 2004)

I know that these things are coming for sure, there is no way around it. I just think that there are so many rumors floating that are simply not true.

I bought myself another AR because of the elections, but i just never seen the run on reloading componets coming, i guess i did miss the boat on that one. I still believe this will blow over in another few months and things will settle down for awhile.

Plainsman, i dont doubt anything you say, but i dont think it is coming as soon as people think.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

I believe that the frenzy is feeding on itself... after time, people will decide that they do not need 20,000 rounds of ammo... so they will quit buying. At that time, many others will also question their need for huge amounts of ammo and it will again hit the market at normal prices. Simple supply and demand right now - much more demand (read; hoarding) than actual need, and as such, prices will, of course rise. When demand subsides, as it most certainly will, prices will fall again.


----------



## TK33 (Aug 12, 2008)

I have read and heard the same things, I went to pick up some reloading supplies last week and they have seen a spike in supplies and reloaders. Some places have raised MEC's by 15%. Hoarding, supply and demand.

I am sure that they will try to go after ammo, I do not think they will succeed. Hopefully I am right


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

> If you want to keep thinking that way I have no sympathy for you.
> You can laugh at that today if you wish, but I will laugh at you tomorrow.


 i agree the way i see it i will always use it so might as well get it now while i can and prices are affordable.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> Plainsman, i dont doubt anything you say, but i dont think it is coming as soon as people think.


I don't know what's happening lately, but as of late I am more often happy being wrong than right. I hope your right Harry.


----------



## HARRY2 (Jul 26, 2004)

I would be happy if you are wrong too


----------



## headshot (Oct 26, 2006)

You guys have plenty reason to be worried. Obama will come for your guns and he will turn otherwise law-abiding citizens into criminals. It happened here and we don't have near the gun violence as the US. When you get bleeding heart, liberal thinking people in power it spells disaster for the working class. What better way to make yourself look like a crime fighter when you prosecute such a broad portion of the population. Gun control is a front for stripping civil liberties.


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

Don't know where "here" is, but why don't you move up with us in God's Country? Lots of elbow room, lots of regular gun owning folks, and great hunting... :beer:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I'm guessing headshot is up in Canada. Ice Station Zebra, sounds way up north. You wouldn't be near Yellowknife would you headshot?


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

For those of you who can not find primers they have a supply at Gun and Reel in Jamestown. I'm there right now. Pistol, rifle, shotgun. I don't know how many they have. A few thousand I guess. They also have 223 brass if you need that. I think it's going to be a first come first get deal.
I would type in more information, but my fingers are to damp from drooling over the three Sig model 55634 223 assault (liberal terms) rifles they have.


----------



## HARRY2 (Jul 26, 2004)

Wipe off the rifles, i am on the way. :lol:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Ya, I'm home now. Those were some extremely nice rifles. Darn I wish I had the bucks for one.


----------



## HARRY2 (Jul 26, 2004)

No small rifle primers but they have everything else. And i have some drool on those rifles as well.


----------



## simme (Mar 31, 2009)

According to federal ammo rep, they aren't shipping out primers because they are running their loading lines wide open. He said most ammo makers are running the lines this way and nobody wants to short themselves of supplies.


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

Plainsman said:


> If you want to keep thinking that way I have no sympathy for you. Everyone who thinks like you will be throwing stones at deer next year.


Hell, if everyone doesn't settle down from their hysteria and stop buying everything in a frenzy there might be a lot of guys throwing rocks at deer next year.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

Actually I think this might be a good thing. It has a lot of hunters and shooters taking a more serious look at gun/ammo control. I have overheard a lot of conversation about this issue lately from people I didn't even know gave a damn. I also think it has taken many of our legislators by supprise. They are seeing the impact it is making and considering the possible reprisals. :beer: They are realizing there are a lot more of us out there that are concerned about this issue than they gave credit for. I have to believe we have put a little scare into them. Even if it is just temporary. Anti gun legislators are gonna have a tough battle in the next election and they know it. Thus the backpedaling. :beer:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Matt Jones said:


> Plainsman said:
> 
> 
> > If you want to keep thinking that way I have no sympathy for you. Everyone who thinks like you will be throwing stones at deer next year.
> ...


I hope they throw rocks for four years. Maybe then people will begin to take these things serious.


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

Plainsman said:


> I hope they throw rocks for four years. Maybe then people will begin to take these things serious.


Huh? Take what serious? A bunch of guys freaking out?

Plainsman, where are you storing your ammo...in your bunker you built for Y2K? :lol:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> Plainsman, where are you storing your ammo...in your bunker you built for Y2K?


Nope, didn't pay any attention to Y2K at all. I also don't have that much ammo. I'm just advising others. Myself, I will sell my AR15 when it looks like things are getting close to bad. I will then use the money to buy a flintlock. I don't need caps for it, and I can make my own black powder.

Matt, it's to bad that you might be leading some young people down the rosy path. It would be fun to ask you what you think when your older.


----------

